# noisy fujitsu siemens centrino

## pau

Hi,

I have a fujitsu siemens centrino. Everything is workinf fine.

Speed-Step is working great, also.  If the machine is idle it runs with 600 MHz. 

If it needs more power it increases the speed to 800 MHz, 1GHz, 1.2GHz, 1.4GHz 

and 1.6GHz

What I cannot understand is why the fan is so noisy even if it's working with

600 MHz... Basically it's running all the time. My experience is that in the morning

it's very quiet but after some, say, 40 minutes, the fan starts working and can

occasionally stop once or twice, but not longer than 12 minutes and then it starts

running for the rest of the day...

It's annoying... And I bought a centrino because I wanted it to be silent...  :Sad: 

I've noticed also that the temperature is high... around 70º

Any suggestion? (the fan is not dirty or dusty, I cleaned it)

Pau

----------

## PRC

Do you have thermal_zone compiled into the kernel? Does your bios have any thermal controlling in it? Usually fans run all the time on laptops (im assuming it is a laptop). They are compact and don't disperse heat very well. My fans run all the time when I am on my laptop, your problem with noise might be that the fan design is not great, and gives off sound. You can try to get a cooling pad for your laptop. They are usually very quiet and provide some extra air circulation. But I'd rather have some noise then a fried cpu

----------

## pau

Hi,

yes, I do, I have thermal zone as module in the kernel... And yes, it's a laptop. I forgot to

post it. But I have seen some laptops working over many hours without a single movement

of the fan... more specifically on a knoppix laptop and on a MacOSx one... I can understand

that the macosx is working well, because they're designing both, the hardware and software

so that they combine well, but as for the knoppix one...

----------

## yoshi252

I recently wrote a small daemon that might help you keeping the temperature down (and thereby the fan..). It is called thermald and tries to keep the temperature below a configurable value by using CPU-Throttling.

You can get it at: http://yoshi252.dyndns.org/index.php?page=thermald&type=auto&lang=en

The daemon uses the ACPI Interface to controll throttling an get the temperature.

I hope this helps...

----------

## pau

Hi yoshi252,

this looks very promising... I have a couple of questions...

 *Quote:*   

>   build the daemon by decompressing the archive and then typing 'make'.
> 
>   Now you should copy the configuration file to e.g. /etc/thermal.conf
> 
>   You should make sure to check if the default config suits you, and
> ...

 

you mean I have to copy the conf file to /etc/thermald.conf, right? I changed the

max temperature to 65º because I'm fed up of having a 72º cpu... 

And the daemon is the object file after compilation, daemon.o, isn't it?

How can I call it at boot time? I know the question is naive, but I don't claim

I'm a linux guru  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoshi252

Well, I've to admit that the instructions aren't all clear...

First compile the daemon this way:

```
make
```

When you have compiled the daemon there should be a new file called 'thermald' in the directory. Copy that file to /usr/sbin/ maybe this way:

```
cp thermald /usr/sbin/
```

As you already did correctly copy the configuationfile to /etc:

```
cp thermald.conf /etc
```

To start the daemon type this:

```
/usr/sbin/thermald /etc/thermald.conf
```

Be aware that you may have to be root to do all this stuff (except make...).

I'm currently writing an initscript for gentoo, to make it start at boottime... I'll post it this evening  :Smile: 

Hope I could help---

----------

## yoshi252

I just released a new version of the daemon thermald (0.2.1) that includes a gentoo init.d script to make it load at boottime. Read the README for instructions howto use the script!

You can get it here: http://yoshi252.dyndns.org/index.php?page=thermald&type=auto&lang=en

Have fun  :Smile: 

----------

## pau

Hi Yoshi,

your daemon is a good idea, but when I start it I notice a remarkable

slowing down of all x applications. I think the idea is to do so and make the

laptop reduce the temperature... I let it do so but after some minutes the

fan was still on and I killed the daemon.

The point is that in gnome, my favourite desktop, X is consuming about

20% and sometimes even close to 40% (!!) I think this is a known bug. When

one switches the fonts to monocolor (real ugly), X goes down to a sensible

CPU %.

I changed then to KDE and notice that X was only consuming between 1% and

4% but this still doesn't solve my fan problem, because it's running all the time.

When I stop working, the fan also stops but when I do something, even if it's

something not very much resource consuming (employ vi), the fan starts again

to work...

And my temperature seems to be fixed at 75º, which I find totally irrealistic...

The laptop should have fried a long time ago if it's like this indeed... I remember

the temperature to be like this for months...

Does anybody have a good advice?

speedblabla is enabled...

----------

## yoshi252

Hi pau,

 *Quote:*   

> your daemon is a good idea, but when I start it I notice a remarkable 
> 
> slowing down of all x applications. I think the idea is to do so and make the 
> 
> laptop reduce the temperature...

 That is exactly the idea of the daemon.

 *Quote:*   

> I let it [the daemon] do so but after some minutes the fan was still on [...] And my temperature seems to be fixed at 75º, which I find totally irrealistic... 

 Yes, I think so, too. I suppose that somehow the temperature sensors give a faulty reading wich also explains the remarkable slowdown you are experiencing during execution of the daemon, as the daemon slows down to the lowest level. (wich is 20% of the original performace if i remember correctly)

Is the themperature really "fixed" at 75º or does the Temperature start at a lower Temperature and then goes up til 75°? Does the fan blow out really hot air or is the air cool?

Maybe the wrong reading from the sensors also controlls the fans...

Hope I cound help...

----------

## pau

Moin moin yoshi,

do you have any idea how could I fix the temperature issue? It sticks at 75º and nothing else...

The fan is blowing a bit of hot air, but not like my old laptop used to do... THAT was hot air... this is a 

somehow warm breeze and the laptop is warm, but when I touch it I think it's far from being 75º... Of

course the inner temperature may be higher but still I think that 75º when top shows 

```
  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 8654 pau       15   0  2780 1548  852 S 15.6  0.2   1:13.78 gam_server

 8780 pau       15   0  106m  43m  17m S  7.3  4.9   1:26.73 firefox-bin

 7428 root      15   0  147m  17m 3036 S  1.7  2.0   2:04.52 Xorg
```

is not realistic... BTW what is gam_server ??

I appreciate your help  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pau

Fan still at work... and top showing nothing... 

```
  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 7428 root      15   0  159m  29m 3348 S  0.7  3.3   3:44.92 Xorg

 9382 pau       16   0  2080 1048  820 R  0.7  0.1   0:00.05 top

 8780 pau       16   0  127m  65m  17m S  0.3  7.4   5:18.04 firefox-bin
```

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## yoshi252

Is the fan also noisy if you use windows?

Is some Windows software able to detect the correct CPU temperature?

----------

## pau

... wind... win... wind00f... winrfrrrrrf... wienddss... win23743ñçss ??

I don't know that word... what's that? A toothpaste brand?

sorry bloke, I deleted it without even having a look at it when I bought the laptop...  :Laughing: 

I am sure it's working fine with window$, but I don't have it installed and don't want to either... 

I tried really hard to find a laptop without an operating system but i had to give up and then bought this nice

fujitsu siemens and had to accept the window$ parasite... But I fixed that a long time ago

I've thought of giving a try knoppix too see whether it could fix the fan problem but I am somehow reluctant

Maybe it could be a good idea of employing a live cd (knoppix) and see what they say about the temperature...

----------

## pau

... I think I found something wrong...

I installed ksensors, which is basically lm-sensors with a gui interface and I

found out that the current temperature was showing 75º but in grey... So I think

that 

```
/proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
```

Is wrong...

Does anybody have any idea of what's going on here??

----------

## The_Fang

The 75° are just some kind of a bug..... atleast that is what I heard.... Allegedly, there is no temperture sensor and the BIOS just says, that it the CPU is at 75°.

----------

## zeppelin

this kind of laptops has the temperature overriden, so if it is ok, it shows 75 C. Sensor is working fine

----------

## pau

Hi Zeppelin...

Are your fans also working all the time? I've also noticed that in the last days the fans stop from time to time, but I think it's due to the fact that I switched to enlightenment and it's consuming much less cpu... But, still, most of the time they're working like mad...

----------

## KLG

I have FJS Amilo M3438G 75005 at 1.86 GHz, and yes i hear the fan all the time, it is very very noisy. But according wmacpimon its temp is 55oC at 1.86 and 42-43 at 0.798 GHz. 

It is even cooler than my P4, 3.2GHz desktop... It is ideal for downloading, and leaving laptop working for days....

btw at windows it is less noisy.... i can hear the fan only when something real heavy is being loaded, BUT it is R-E-A-L hot, it even burns my fingures.

Is it a bad thing to have the fan working all the time????

----------

## zeppelin

 *pau wrote:*   

> Hi Zeppelin...
> 
> Are your fans also working all the time? I've also noticed that in the last days the fans stop from time to time, but I think it's due to the fact that I switched to enlightenment and it's consuming much less cpu... But, still, most of the time they're working like mad...

 

Not at all... I'm using kde with a very sex cpu scaler (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1753236.html#1753236) and fans are working only with high cpu loads. No problems about hot detected.

 *KLG wrote:*   

> Is it a bad thing to have the fan working all the time????

 

No... the bad thing is get your micro toasted. But, you will do ok if you investigate the problem: if fans are working all the time it probably reflects that cpu is working at highest rate all time (this is the real problem, not the "accoustic" problem of a noisy fans, INMHO).

----------

## KLG

i manualy change frequency from the gnome applet, when i don't need CPU power, when i write in oo or when it downloads , i downclock to 798MHz (but manually) 

i ll study the power management guide, and see what comes out of it

----------

## corrosif

I also have FJS Amilo M3438G 75005, and it behaves the exact same way as KLG.

I have tried to slow down the fan speed when the temperature is not high enough through this guide:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-236468.html

... but lm_sensors can't detect my chip properly!

I am using lm_sensors-2.9.2 and gentoo-sources-2.6.14 compiled with the following support:

```
Device Drivers  --->

I2C support  --->

<M> I2C support

<M>   I2C device interface

I2C Algorithms  --->

<M> I2C bit-banging interfaces

<M> I2C PCF 8584 interfaces

<M> I2C PCA 9564 interfaces

I2C Hardware Bus support  --->

<M> Intel 82801 (ICH)

Miscellaneous I2C Chip support  --->

<M> EEPROM reader
```

And as someone on the forum suggested it, I removed the following support (although it didn't work when it was activated either):

```
Device Drivers  --->

Plug and Play support  --->

[ ]   Plug and Play ACPI support (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

My output with sensors-detect is the following:

```
amilo corrosif # sensors-detect 

# sensors-detect revision 1.393 (2005/08/30 18:51:18)

This program will help you determine which I2C/SMBus modules you need to

load to use lm_sensors most effectively. You need to have i2c and

lm_sensors installed before running this program.

Also, you need to be `root', or at least have access to the /dev/i2c-*

files, for most things.

If you have patched your kernel and have some drivers built in, you can

safely answer NO if asked to load some modules. In this case, things may

seem a bit confusing, but they will still work.

It is generally safe and recommended to accept the default answers to all

questions, unless you know what you're doing.

 We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

 You do not need any special privileges for this.

 Do you want to probe now? (YES/no): YES

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Use driver `i2c-i801' for device 00:1f.3: Intel 82801FB ICH6

Probe succesfully concluded.    

                                

We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Module `i2c-i801' already loaded.

If you have undetectable or unsupported adapters, you can have them

scanned by manually loading the modules before running this script.

                                

 To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.

 If it is built-in into your kernel, you can safely skip this.

 i2c-dev is not loaded. Do you want to load it now? (YES/no): YES

 Module loaded succesfully.     

                                

 We are now going to do the adapter probings. Some adapters may hang halfway

 through; we can't really help that. Also, some chips will be double detected;

 we choose the one with the highest confidence value in that case.

 If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address, you can

 specify that address to remain unprobed. That often

 includes address 0x69 (clock chip).

                                

Next adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 0400

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): YES

Client found at address 0x08    

Client found at address 0x30    

Client found at address 0x32    

Client found at address 0x44    

Probing for `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635'... Failed!

Client at address 0x50 can not be probed - unload all client drivers first!

Client at address 0x52 can not be probed - unload all client drivers first!

                                

Some chips are also accessible through the ISA bus. ISA probes are

typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

this. This is usually safe though.

                                

Do you want to scan the ISA bus? (YES/no): YES

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78-J'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83781D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83782D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83697HF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT82C686 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT8231 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `ITE IT8712F'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `ITE IT8705F / SiS 950'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS'

  Trying address 0x0ca0... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC'

  Trying address 0x0ca8... Failed!

Some Super I/O chips may also contain sensors. Super I/O probes are

typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

this. This is usually safe though.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): YES

Probing for `ITE 8702F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87351 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `SMSC 47B27x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `VT1211 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF/EHG Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Do you want to scan for secondary Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): YES

Probing for `ITE 8702F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87351 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `SMSC 47B27x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `VT1211 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF/EHG Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

 Sorry, no chips were detected.

 Either your sensors are not supported, or they are

 connected to an I2C bus adapter that we do not support.

 See doc/FAQ, doc/lm_sensors-FAQ.html, or

 http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78/cvs/lm_sensors2/doc/lm_sensors-FAQ.html

 (FAQ #4.24.3) for further information.

 If you find out what chips are on your board, see

 http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/newdrivers.html for driver status.
```

My lspci looks like the following:

```
amilo corrosif # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 04)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. Mobile Memory Controller Hub PCI Express Port (rev 04)

0000:00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

0000:00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 04)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

0000:01:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

0000:01:04.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

0000:01:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

0000:01:07.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 3249 (rev 50)

0000:03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV41.8 (rev a2)
```

And dmesg gives the following:

```
amilo corrosif # dmesg

it is

Freeing initrd memory: 652k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=3

ACPI: 2 duplicate MCFG table ignored.

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Boot video device is 0000:03:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 24)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized      

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing 

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:01:07.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 1 of device 0000:01:07.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 2 of device 0000:01:07.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 3 of device 0000:01:07.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 4 of device 0000:01:07.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 5 of device 0000:01:07.0

NET: Registered protocol family 23

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0       

  IO window: disabled.          

  MEM window: faa00000-feafffff 

  PREFETCH window: bfe00000-dfefffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0       

  IO window: d000-dfff          

  MEM window: bfc00000-bfcfffff 

  PREFETCH window: bfd00000-bfdfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0       

  IO window: 1000-1fff          

  MEM window: fa900000-fa9fffff 

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-500fffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1c.0 (0106 -> 0107)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

Machine check exception polling timer started.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1130692082.276:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.24 [Flags: R/O].

Initializing Cryptographic API

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 915GM Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0x0

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, nv41 Board - p267h1  , Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xf8900000, using 6144k, total 262144k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (50 C)

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.0.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH6: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ICH6: chipset revision 4

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

hda: _NEC DVD+/-RW ND-6500A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.12 loaded.

sata_via version 1.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

sata_via(0000:01:07.0): routed to hard irq line 10

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1420 ctl 0x142A bmdma 0x1400 irq 10

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1430 ctl 0x143A bmdma 0x1408 irq 10

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:746b 83:7f01 84:6003 85:3c69 86:3e01 87:6003 88:80ff

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA7, 156301488 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_via

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:746b 83:7f01 84:6003 85:3c69 86:3e01 87:6003 88:80ff

ata2: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA7, 156301488 sectors: lba48

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_via

  Vendor: ATA       Model: SAMSUNG HM080JI   Rev: YC10

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: SAMSUNG HM080JI   Rev: YC10

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sdb: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:04.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[5]  MMIO=[fa9ff000-fa9ff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

video1394: Installed video1394 module

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.

Device 'i82365.0' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.

Badness in device_release at drivers/base/core.c:83

 [<c0245679>] kobject_cleanup+0xa9/0xb0

 [<c0245680>] kobject_release+0x0/0x10

 [<c02460e5>] kref_put+0x45/0x90

 [<c02456af>] kobject_put+0x1f/0x30

 [<c02456af>] kobject_put+0x1f/0x30

 [<c0245680>] kobject_release+0x0/0x10

 [<c051b686>] init_i82365+0x1c6/0x1e0

 [<c05008f3>] do_initcalls+0x53/0xd0

 [<c01002a0>] init+0x0/0x170

 [<c01002a0>] init+0x0/0x170

 [<c01002ca>] init+0x2a/0x170

 [<c0101384>] kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0xc

 [<c0101389>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xc

Databook TCIC-2 PCMCIA probe: not found.

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, io mem 0xfebffc00

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x0000e480

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 3

PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 3, io base 0x0000e800

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 5, io base 0x0000e880

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 10, io base 0x0000ec00

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Logitech N48] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.3 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 216 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ACPI wakeup devices: 

P0P1  LAN  AZC P0P5 P0P6 P0P7 P0P3 P0P2 

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

Freeing unused kernel memory: 196k freed

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00030d4971e17189]

ReiserFS: sdb3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdb3: warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

ReiserFS: sdb3: warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

ReiserFS: sdb3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdb3: journal params: device sdb3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdb3: checking transaction log (sdb3)

ReiserFS: sdb3: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 7262, last_flushed_trans_id 56694

ReiserFS: sdb3: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 243503170853982, trans_id 0

ReiserFS: sdb3: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 263

ReiserFS: sdb3: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004052k

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

eth0: Identified chip type is 'RTL8169s/8110s'.

eth0: RTL8169 at 0xf88c4c00, 00:03:0d:30:9f:11, IRQ 3

ReiserFS: sdb1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdb1: warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

ReiserFS: sdb1: warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

ReiserFS: sdb1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdb1: journal params: device sdb1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdb1: checking transaction log (sdb1)

ReiserFS: sdb1: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 5534, last_flushed_trans_id 1765

ReiserFS: sdb1: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 7584912250270, trans_id 0

ReiserFS: sdb1: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 235

ReiserFS: sdb1: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sdb4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdb4: warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

ReiserFS: sdb4: warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

ReiserFS: sdb4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdb4: journal params: device sdb4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdb4: checking transaction log (sdb4)

ReiserFS: sdb4: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 6248, last_flushed_trans_id 119878

ReiserFS: sdb4: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 514876384483432, trans_id 0

ReiserFS: sdb4: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 260

ReiserFS: sdb4: Using r5 hash to sort names

NTFS volume version 3.1.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.1.6

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.8

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2005 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:03.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7676  Fri Jul 29 12:58:54 PDT 2005

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

i2c /dev entries driver
```

Do you have an idea why it doesn't work?

----------

